# BMW 650i Coupe won’t pass 50-60



## Tylerpbabcock (Aug 10, 2020)

recently it snowed where I live, and when it snows sometimes we do donuts.. last night I was doing some in an empty parking lot and when I was leaving I went over a curb (I know). And then today, I was driving and it just wasn’t accelerating the same, and wouldn’t pass 50 or 60 mph and a notification came on and I don’t know exactly what it said, but it showed a photo of something wrong with the front of my car maybe my axle or something. Anyone have any idea?


----------

